# Frozen Crushed Grapes - $85



## DrVino (Oct 12, 2010)

Attention all home winemakers. We are now accepting orders for Frozen Crushed Grapes. We will have Syrah and Zinfandel from Lodi, California as early as October 20. We will also have Sangiovese from Italy the week of October 25.

Please don't miss out on this great opportunity, quantities are limited. All pails are 5 gallons of grapes, but packaged in a 6 gallon pail. Each pail produces approx 3 - 3.50 gallons of wine.

This product is extremely difficult to ship, and is very heavy. Please pickup orders only.

Please contact Frank if you need more info.

We are located at 485 Erie St, Windsor, Ontario Canada, minutes from the Detroit MI border.


----------

